# I have some oil on order....



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 13, 2015)

I bought one gallon each of, 

South Bend Lathe "A" type oil, which is Mobile Velocite #10 spindle lubricant. 

 South Bend Lathe "B" type oil.  which is Mobil DTE 24 (ISO 32).

South Bend Lathe "C" type oil,  which is Mobil DTE Heavy/Medium (ISO 68).

South Bend Way Oil, which is Mobil Vactra #2 Way Oil.

for my use I don't need that much oil. I ordered some new automotive type one quart oil bottles also, one quart each of the oils I have listed above for $50 plus priority mail shipping. Does that sound like a fair price?


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 19, 2015)

No longer for sale.


----------



## Andre (Jan 19, 2015)

If you start selling oil in bottles like a kit you will be taking business away from Blue Chip Machine, which has been selling oil for years. Just keep that in mind.

http://bluechipmachineshop.com/bc_blog/product/sbl-a-b-and-c-oils/

Looks like your $5 cheaper for the same amount.


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 19, 2015)

No longer for sale.


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 19, 2015)

No longer for sale.


----------



## Andre (Jan 19, 2015)

Dark Age 53 said:


> I should mention I just bought one gallon of each oil, I'm not going into business, I just have more oil then I really need. Not making any money on this oil, just trying to help.



I must've missed the one gallon part, my apologies. I revoke my last statement.

Good luck on selling your excess oil, $50 for 4 quarts of a great deal. )


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Jan 19, 2015)

Andre said:


> I must've missed the one gallon part, my apologies. I revoke my last statement.
> 
> Good luck on selling your excess oil, $50 for 4 quarts of a great deal. )



I'll just keep it.


----------

